# not worth it



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

nevermind, better to keep my head down


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

It floats like a lead turd.If you like SD laws so much maybe you should have stayed there. I do alot of yote hunting in the winter I can just see looking for a land owner every time I wanted to call a spot or when I spoted one for a stock.Is'nt it you job the find land for the plots program?I think your time might be better spent doing that.Another thing I think the G&F should hire someone that knows where we need land.Along the river and west of the river not around Jamestown.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Lets not get hostile..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

??? Just off the top of me head ???

I have given up deer hunting (got a few nice ones) & it interferes with waterfowling too much & no longer worth the hassles.

Pheasants are a pain too & no longer worth the drive or hassles.

Same with SOB's (but I'm hoping that after going to Canada - my attitude may change ???) & were so close to true SOB heaven.

Waterfowl country (especially ducks) is'nt that screwed up - yet ???

NO Pay for access (like in Canada) right ??? Unless done under the table (& it would be quite easy to do) ???
Plus it would hassle many that don't want it (being asked all the time) when it's not posted , as it can be now- plus how would they improve finding who owns what ??? At least now most is still not posted

Other than deer & thats questionable ??? What benefits would we have from it ??? Other than becoming like most other states ???

Also ban out of state purchases of land - for other than agriculture ???


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

please delete this


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

please delete this


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Drakekiller go easy there son - tsodak is still learning & I'm sure has got alot of (mostly landowner views) on most of this.

But I see this as "rehtoric" from the property rights folks that are not true hunters.

I hate to see the deer hunting problems become the main focus of any of this ??? That is so different, than what most of us resident hunters - are concerned about (does'nt the G&FD understand this ???) & plots $$$ going to primarily deer hunting solutions, is very disapointing to me. With a 70 to 80 % success rate (unless you are after Horney trophy deer) :roll: - I don't see that as such a huge need. As it is pretty well controlled, with zones & limited NR participation. & guiding & outfitting for big game is very restricted (& should be) What we need is access to ag lands for field hunting waterfowl & upland lands. Also keep adding wetlands (as much as humanly possible) & would'nt a lease program, get more than a purchase program ??? Plus agressive ways to raise more funds to make this happen. (wouldn't it be great if farmers & landowners were anxious to sign up) & I believe it can happen !!! - why not ??? - Is this the main thrust & goal ???

I see most states with No Tresspass laws as having just about all the better places leased or purchased. & overcrowed public places. I doubt that happened with what tsodak has suggested. But TRUST is at a all time low - cause we - resident freelance hunters have just begun to catch on & learn & FIGHT for what is legally ours. & those that understand this know we appreciate it & want to make it better for landowners too. (at least those that share) & I have this feeling the more outspoken against us. Never have & never will share. (??? ??? ???) :eyeroll:

We need fresh new (outside the box) ideas & couragous folks in the know to try & make them happen (Win-Win) Not Win - Lose


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

gnight, and nevermind


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Boy Drakekiller, I thought I could get a bit out of hand :roll: Tom is doing a good job and I know in my area I have to praise the G&F for all the land in the PLOTS Program! In am not sure where to weigh in on the No Trespass Law, but I know it couldn't get much worse in my area. I don't see the whole No Trespass Law picture- I mean in Central ND-Everything is posted- you need to ask to get permission to hunt now. I would be willing to bet there isn't 1000 acres of land that isn't posted between the SD border-through Bismarck to Minot now? I am out there every weekend and if it isn't public land- it is posted.

I respect what Tom and the G&F are trying to do-however they are in a tough spot trying to please everyone. I honestly do not believe the real answer is in politics or state agencies- it is a matter of us free lance resident hunters getting out there and re-establishing relationships with land owners :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

t - don't take all that wrong (I do think & know you will do your best) & trying to understand all this. ND is unique - So is SD - But were even unique to how they function in all this.

Please ignore my persistent style & abrasive concerns. They are not in no way focused at you personally.

It's just very hard for me to understand how the NDG&FD sees all this & if they really understand the concerns of Freelance Hunters. & alot of our uniqueness is geared to Freelance hunting by both Residents & Non Residents (& this is the vast majority of people who hunt ND). - I keep beating my drum in hopes Non Residents see the problems & somehow can join us (at least politically) in the attempt to pressure ND, to keep our unique Laws. Then come up with positive ways to make them even better.

Why would we want to compromise & lose what we have had ??? When many of us have seen in the past 10 years a rapid attempt to take them away. By angry Land Rights people & the Pay To Hunt segment of ND hunting. (& they are truely the minority) why is there so much concern for them ??? & As a tax supported-(or license fee supported) agency of ND State Gov. who's interests should the G&FD be most looking out for ??? (I know you don't have the answers to these questions - But I have to ask them in hopes that someone there at the G&FD, or the Legislature is listening ??)

Surely - there has to be other ideas & ways to make what we have better for both Hunters & farmers & landowners ???

I'm getting to the point, I think I know the answer to this (???) - But I am trying to be as positive, as I can be, towards the G&FD - because overall I truely respect them & their history. eace: But I'm afraid the answers will only come thru the ballot box & future appointments (???)

It was not a bad question & deserves - needs to be debated. (I wish it was still there ???


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Tom
I am sorry about blasting you.You hit a hot button with me you have a right to your own idea's.


----------

